# Single Pigeon hanging around our house



## Baconator (Aug 11, 2010)

We recently have a single pigeon that is hanging around our house. We live in Michigan, in the country.....I thought these birds were from the city??

Anyway, he isn't just hanging around, he hangs out by windows where we are sitting! When we open the window, he flys away, but just a short distance. Should we call a rescue? Is this normal behavior?


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Does he have a band? At least one person on this forum has aquired a pigeon that has just moved on in, afer following them into the house, or tapping at the window or door!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

putting out seed & water wouldnt hurt if this is a lost banded bird so he can rebuild himself up to move along back to where he/she came from


----------

